# kernel: integer divide fault trap, code=0



## kevkev (25. April 2007)

Hi,

Ich versuche gerade auf einer alten Cyrix MediaGX 133mhz Maschine mit 32mb ram und einer 3GB Festplatte netBsd zu installieren.

Das tut seweit auch, aber zwischen drin erscheint immer folgende Meldung:

```
kernel: integer divide fault trap, code=0
```

Mit einem "continue" kann Ich das weiterlaufen lassen, aber was ist das für eine Fehlermeldung?

Ist der Ram kaputt? Wie kann man das beheben?

danke.

Gruß Kevin


----------

